# Back in a TT again!



## SimonL (Jan 30, 2020)

Hi everybody, finally found my perfect TT, a 2006 V6 DSG Coupe in fabulous condition. I picked it up yesterday, what an impressive motor car. I have previously owned a 2002 225 BHP Coupe, and a 2013 TDI, so it's great to be back in a TT again. Looking forward to lots of miles, jaunts in Europe, and just general everyday fun practical motoring. Cheers Simon


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to the TTF.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome  back to TT land


----------

